#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Серта – буддийский институт Ларунг Гар

## Karmashaya

В Восточном Тибете в небольшом и труднодоступном уезде Серта (тиб.: གསེར་རྟ་ gser rta, кит.: 色达 seda) располагается самый большой в мире институт тибетского буддизма Ларунг Гар (тиб.: བླ་རུང་སྒར་ bla rung sgar), который также известен как “Буддийский институт пяти наук” (кит.: 五明佛学院 wu ming fo xue yuan). В настоящее время здесь проходят обучение тибетскому буддизму несколько тысяч монахов. В Ларунг Гар довольно редко заезжают туристы, так как дорога достаточно трудная и долгая, да и сам монастырь нередко бывает закрыт для иностранцев. Мне посчастливилось попасть в эту “Чистую Землю” в одном из моих путешествий по Восточному Тибету. Предлагаю вам фотоотчет и рассказ об этом институте: http://kawachen.com/2012/06/01/%D1%8...2%D1%83%D1%82/

----------

Caddy (12.06.2012), Dechen Norzang (24.06.2012), Pema Sonam (12.06.2012), Sucheeinennick (13.06.2012), Бо (12.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (12.04.2016), Говинда (12.04.2016), Гошка (12.04.2016), Гъелкапри Мепа (23.05.2016), Джигме (12.06.2012), Дубинин (12.04.2016), Тимофей:) (30.04.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2012), Че Линг (12.06.2012), Юй Кан (12.04.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> В Восточном Тибете в небольшом и труднодоступном уезде Серта (тиб.: གསེར་རྟ་ gser rta, кит.: 色达 seda) располагается самый большой в мире институт тибетского буддизма Ларунг Гар (тиб.: བླ་རུང་སྒར་ bla rung sgar), который также известен как “Буддийский институт пяти наук” (кит.: 五明佛学院 wu ming fo xue yuan). В настоящее время здесь проходят обучение тибетскому буддизму несколько тысяч монахов. В Ларунг Гар довольно редко заезжают туристы, так как дорога достаточно трудная и долгая, да и сам монастырь нередко бывает закрыт для иностранцев. Мне посчастливилось попасть в эту “Чистую Землю” в одном из моих путешествий по Восточному Тибету. Предлагаю вам фотоотчет и рассказ об этом институте: http://kawachen.com/2012/06/01/%D1%8...2%D1%83%D1%82/


 Молодец! Спасибо

----------

